# الشباب والتدخين



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أبريل 2007)

*مع أن المسيحية لم تهتم كثيراً بوضع شرائع محددة فى أمور الحياة اليومية، إلا أنها حرصت على أمرين:

أولاً: أن تكشف مكامن الخطأ وجذوره، وتطالبنا برفضه والإقلاع عنه...

وثانياً: أن تدلنا على طريق النعمة الإلهية الغافرة الغامرة، التى تملأ جنبات قلب الإنسان بالإيجابيات المحببة، والفضائل البناءة.

ففى المجال الأول :

جاء السيد المسيح "لا لينقض بل ليكمل" (مت 17:5)، بمعنى أنه اعتبر وصايا اليهودية وصايا مبدأية وبدائية، تحتاج إلى استكمال وعمق... لهذا قال مثلاً:

"لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء (أى شرائع التوراة وتعاليم رجال الله). ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل..." (مت 17:5).
"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل... أما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم..." (مت 21:5).
"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها فى قلبه..." (مت 27:5،28).
"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر أيضاً" (مت 38:5،39).

وهكذا لم يلغ السيد المسيح شريعة العهد القديم، بل أكملها، وغاص بنا إلى عمقها، وتسامى عليها... فبعد أن كان الإنسان يتحاشى أن يقتل، صار يجتنب الغضب. وبعد أن كان يهرب من الزنا الفعلى، صار يهرب من النظرة الشريرة. وبعد أن كان يضبط نفسه فى الإنتقام، صار يعاتب ويحب.

هذا تمهيد ضرورى لنعرف لماذا لم تقدم المسيحية شرائع محددة؟ السبب أنها فضلت أن تعطى الإنسان نوراً إلهياً، ومقاييس مقدسة، يتعرف بها على الرأى السديد، والموقف السليم، والتصرف الحسن.

مقاييس هامة :

قدمت المسيحية لنا ثلاثة مقاييس هامة، نتعرف بها على الأمور، ونميز بها الصواب من الخطأ...

1- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق" (1كو 23:10).

2- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشياء تبنى" (1كو 23:10).

3-  "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن لا يتسلط علىّ شئ" (1كو 12:6).

ومن هذه المنطلقات الثلاثة ندرس التدخين، أو الخمر، أو المخدرات، أو أى شئ جديد يطرأ على ساحة الحياة... وذلك من خلال ثلاثة أسئلة:

1- هل هذا الأمر يوافق أولاد الله، أم لا يوافقهم؟

2- وهل هذا الأمر يبنى الإنسان، أم يهدمه؟

3- ثم هل هو يتسلط عليه أم لا؟!

فالتدخين مثلاً :

1- لا يوافق أولاد الله... إذ أنهم ينبغى أن يكونوا صورة حسنة، وقدوة طيبة للجميع... وعليهم أن يقدموا أفضل أنموذج للناس.

2- ولا يبنى الإنسان... (فالتدخين ضار جداً بالصحة) كحقيقة علمية ثابتة يكتبونها الآن مضطرين على كل علبة سجائر... فالتدخين لا يبنى صحة الإنسان بل يهدمها، كما أنه يهدم اقتصاديات الإنسان، ويدمر إرادته..

أ- التدخين يؤثر على القلب، إذ يقلل من الأكسجين ويكثر من أول أكسيد الكربون داخل الجسم... ولكى تأخذ الأنسجة كفايتها من الأكسجين، يضطر القلب لبذل جهد أكبر وضربات أكثر... مما يجهد عضلة القلب ويصيبها بالأمراض.

ب- ويصيب الرئتين بالسرطان، نتيجة الالتهاب الهادئ المزمن المستمر، وهذا ثابت طبياً.

ج- ويصيب العينين بالضعف، نتيجة الدخان المتصاعد عليهما بتأثير ضار.

د- والمعدة أيضاً، تصاب بالقرحة، إذ يهيج الدخان المبلوع الغشاء المخاطى للمعدة، فتفرز حامض الأيدروكلوريك استعداداً لطعام قادم، ولكن المعدة خالية، فيبدأ الحامض فى أكل الغشاء المخاطى، مما يحدث قرحة بجدار المعدة.

هـ- ذلك بالإضافة إلى النزلات الشعبية، والامفزيما...

و- ومتاعب الهضم وفقدان الشهية...

ز- بل حتى الجنين فى بطن أمه يتأثر بدخان أمه أو أبيه.

لهذا خصصت أماكن للمدخنين وأخرى لغير المدخنين، وصرنا نسمع عن (ثورة غير المدخنين) أو (التدخين السلبى أو الغير المباشر).

ومعروف علمياً أن عمر المدخن أقل 8 سنوات فى المتوسط من عمر غير المدخن.

3- والمؤشر الأخير هو (التسلط)... ومعروف أن التدخين يتسلط على الإنسان، ويصير الإنسان (عبداً للسيجارة)، ومع أن التدخين كان يعتبر قديماً (عادة) صار يعتبر الآن (إدماناً)... وللعادة سلطانها... وللإدمان أخطاره المدمرة... وكلمة "إدمان" (Addiction) من كلمة Add (أى يضيف ويزيد)... ذلك لأن مدمن السجائر يحتاج دائماً أن يزيد من الجرعة التى يأخذها من النيكوتين، ليصل إلى الاحساس المطلوب. والنيكوتين سم قاتل... وهذا معروف علمياً.

وهكذا تحسم المسيحية قضية التدخين كخطأ يقترب من الخطيئة... بمعنى أنه جريمة الإنسان فى حق نفسه وجسده وأسرته، ومن يعايشونه، بل حتى ربما للجنين فى بطن أمه... ولدينا فى الإنجيل آية هامة وخطيرة تقول :

"إن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله (الجسد)، فسيفسده الله، لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذى أنتم هو" (1كو 17:3).

إذن، فهناك (جزاء إلهى) خطير، لمن يهمل فى صحة جسده، ويفسد هذا الهيكل الإلهى الذى بناه إلهنا العظيم.

وما ينطبق على التدخين ينطبق على الخمر والمخدرات :

"الخمر مستهزئة، والمسكر عجاج، ومن يترنح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أم 1:20).

"لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم بالخمر" (أم 20:23).

"لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن ازمهرار العينين، لمن الجروح بلا سبب ... للذين يدمنون الخمر" (أم 29:23،30).

"لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أف 18:5).

"لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت... فى الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أم 31:23،32).

أما فى المجال الثانى :

وهو (العلاج)... فهو يعتمد على قوة إلهية قادرة ومغيرّة، مع إرادة بشرية مقتنعة بضرورة التخلص من الشر والخطأ، وأقتناء القوة الإلهية المقدسة، والنعمة السمائية المتسامية.

لهذا فنحن نؤمن بشركة العمل الإلهى مع العمل الإنسانى، النعمة الإلهية والجهد البشرى، لذلك فكل ما يلزم الإنسان المدخن أو المدمن عموماً هو: 

1- اقتناع صادق بالخطأ، وضرورة الإقلاع عن التدخين.

2- عزيمة صادقة وقوة إرادة لا تلين أمام موقف أو (عزومة) أو صداع...

3- شركة حية مع الله، طالبين معونته فى هذا الجهاد...

ولعل أكثر ما يؤلمنا هو : 

1- إن مبيعات السجائر قلت فى الدول الغنية المتقدمة، وازدادت فى العالم الثالث الفقير.

2- إن حوالى 40 مليون أمريكى أقلعوا عن التدخين، بينما يزداد عدد المدخنين لدينا.

3- أن الدولة تدعم السيجارة مضطرة أمام عوامل اقتصادية واجتماعية.

4- إن المرأة فى مصر بدأت تدخل فى حلبة التدخين المدمرة.

5- بدأ الشبان والشابات فى استعمال الشيشة، وهى تحمل كل مخاطر التدخين، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية الإصابة بالدرن (السل الرئوى).

لذلك فنحن نشتاق إلى حملة حادة ضد التدخين، من خلال الندوات خصوصاً للفتيان والشباب، ليشبوا أقوياء الشخصية لا يتأثرون بأصدقاء السوء، ولا بإغراء الشيطان... وكذلك من خلال الدراسات العلمية المقنعة لأبنائنا وبناتنا... من خلال القدوة وبالذات بين الآباء والأمهات، والأطباء، ورجال الدين. خصوصاً إذا لاحظنا أن نسبة كبيرة من الأطباء، مازالت تدخن (وكأن التدخين لا يضر الصحة)، وبعض الوالدين يدخنون (وكأن من الممكن أن يقنعوا أولادهم بعدم التدخين بينما هم يدخنون)... الرب يحفظ أجيالنا من كل الآفات المدمرة لحياتهم.




نيافة الأنبا موسى​*


----------



## جعفر الخابوري (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة يا جعفر على المشاركة

ربنا يباركك

سلام و محبة​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

موضوع جميل جدا يافراشة 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

*ميرسى يا مرمورة يا عسل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## joyce2 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

:yahoo:

أهنئ المدخنين لما تم اكتشافه من الفؤائد العظيمة للتدخين 


اليكم هذه الفوائد: 

1- ان المدخن لا يصل الى سن الشيخوخة لأن التدخين سيصيبه بأمراض تقضي عليه وهو في عز شبابه 


2-أن المدخن لا يسرق اللصوص بيته أبدااااااااااااااا لأنه يسعل طوال الليل فلايجرأ اللص من الاقتراب من بيته 


3-أن المدخن لا تقترب منه الكلاب لاستعانته بعصا يتوكأ عليها بعدما انهكه التدخين 


4-أن التدخين يبعد عن المدخن البعوض والحشرات لأن دخان السجائر سام فتنفر منه الحشرات 

والآن ايها المدخنين هنيئا لكم بهذه السيجارة الرفيقة


----------



## joyce2 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*



joyce2 قال:


> :yahoo:
> 
> أهنئ المدخنين لما تم اكتشافه من الفؤائد العظيمة للتدخين
> 
> ...



منقول


----------



## ghawy_111 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

استطيع كل شيىء فى المسيح
الذى يقوينى  انا كنت مدمــــــن
تدخين من سبع سنين ولما لجات
للمسيح بنيه صافيه ساعدنى انى 
اقلع عن التدخين لدرجة انى كل
ماشرب سيجاره الاقى طعمها فى
بقى متغير عن المعتاد وبقت زى 
المر واحس بغثيان وهبوط حاد فجاة
فى الضغط  والكلام ده كان بيحصل
مع كل سيجاره ولمكا بطلتها وروحت
اكشف الدكتور عمللى اشعه وقالى
انى سليم مافيش حاجه فى القلب
او الرئتين او الجسم عامة تخوف
والحمند لله مش عاوز ارجعلها تانى
ابدا والمسيح هايعيننى انى الغيها
من قتموس حياتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*



joyce2 قال:


> :yahoo:
> 
> أهنئ المدخنين لما تم اكتشافه من الفؤائد العظيمة للتدخين
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة الفوائد دى :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*



ghawy_111 قال:


> استطيع كل شيىء فى المسيح
> الذى يقوينى انا كنت مدمــــــن
> تدخين من سبع سنين ولما لجات
> للمسيح بنيه صافيه ساعدنى انى
> ...


 
ياة بسم الصليب دى معجزة بكل المقاييس

يا رب كمان اجواز اخواتى يبطلوها زيك يا رب

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

مرسي علي الموضوع الكامل يا احلا فراشة فعلا في حجات متلقش بيا كمسيحي لاذم نقطعها من شعبنا يا جماعة ديه دعوة للتصحيح من اجل حياه افضل لشعبنا و يحمينا الله جميعا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*

*مشكوره يافراشه على الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*



الملك العقرب قال:


> مرسي علي الموضوع الكامل يا احلا فراشة فعلا في حجات متلقش بيا كمسيحي لاذم نقطعها من شعبنا يا جماعة ديه دعوة للتصحيح من اجل حياه افضل لشعبنا و يحمينا الله جميعا


 
شكرآ يا الملك على الرد الرائع دا

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والتدخين*



kokoman قال:


> *مشكوره يافراشه على الموضوع الجميل *


 
شكرآ كوكو على الرد الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------

